# A meno che



## jimmyb

"A meno che non voglia aspettare"

Capisco l'uso dal congiuntivo qui e anche il bosogno di inserire (almeno per noi chi parliamo inglese) la parola negativa "non".
Quello che voglio capire è come si può dire proprio un negativo nella frase,. Non voglio usare inglese, e perciò, proverò una spiegazione in italiano.
Diciamo che penso io che un tale vorrebbe aspettare ma vorrei offrire la possibilità che il contrario sia vero. 
Credo che non possa dire " A meno che non *non* voglia aspettare"
C'e un modo giusto a dirlo?


----------



## saia

Si chiamano congiunzioni eccettuative (indicano una limitazione di quanto espresso nella frase principale)
Altre congiunzioni: "a meno che (non)",  "salvo che (non)", "tranne che (non)".


----------



## franka91

Ciao!
per come la vedo io, se stai dando del lei ad una persona, l'unico modo per dirlo sarebbe: a meno che non voglia aspettare oppure a meno che non le vada di aspettare o ancora,se vuole dirlo negativamente: am meno che lei sia contrario(all'idea di aspettare)...questi sono gli unici modi.
Altrimenti in modo familiare si può anche usare a meno che non vuoi aspettare e a meno che tu vuoi aspettare(ma è meno usato)...spero di essere stata chiara e di averti aiutata in qualche modo


----------



## morna

Un'altra possibile perifrasi sarebbe: "a meno che non le dispiaccia/dia fastidio/etc. aspettare" passando la patata bollente della negazione ad un altro verbo...


----------



## Salegrosso

A meno che lei non voglia evitare ogni attesa.


----------



## gabrigabri

Jana337 said:


> Questa discussione è dedicata al tema "a meno che". Degli articoli potete discuterne qui.



A meno che= se 
(con la differenza del congiuntivo)

A meno che non piovA=
Se non piovE

A meno che= a patto che= a condizione che.


----------



## bubu7

jimmyb said:


> "A meno che non voglia aspettare"
> 
> 
> Credo che non possa dire " A meno che non *non* voglia aspettare"
> C'e un modo giusto a dirlo?


Un saluto a tutti! Questo è il mio primo messaggio.

Se ho capito bene la sua domanda, la risposta logica sarebbe: "A meno che non voglia non aspettare". Ma in italiano questa possibilità non è prevista. Si dovrà quindi cambiare il verbo e la frase diventerà: "A meno che tu non voglia andar via".


----------



## Princeps

E' corretta la forma contratta di "a meno che"? Poichè alcuni dizionari la riportano, altri no. Ma soprattutto, è documentata e usata dai grandi classici della letteratura italiana?


----------



## Paolo Yogurt

La forma agglutinata non è attestata né sul De Mauro né sul Devoto-Oli. Non so dir nulla riguardo all'occorrenza di questa forma in qualche autore italiano, ma se non compare nei due vocabolari di cui sopra si può pensare sia una forma errata o dialettale.

Il raddoppiamento fonosintattico della "m" è corretto, perché la consonante semplice viene dopo la preposizione "a". L'accento finale però dev'essere acuto e non grave (=_ammenoché_). Fermo restando che rimane una parola non attestata.


----------



## Princeps

Grazie mille, puntuale ed esaustivo entro i limiti.


----------



## Paolo Yogurt

Di nulla. 

Non so se sia da considerare un classico, ma Oriana Fallaci, in questo articolo, usa _ammenoché_. Se non vado errato, però, mi sembra che la giornalista fiorentina indulgesse non di rado in toscanismi, di cui _ammenoché_ potrebbe essere un esempio.


----------



## niklavjus

Sebbene limitata ad alcuni dizionari, l'attestazione di un termine dovrebbe certificarne l'appartenenza alla lingua standard, salvo indicazione contraria. Secondo il mio vecchio dizionario (Gabrielli):

*ammenoché*, variante di _a meno che_, V. MÉNO.

Tuttavia, alla voce "*méno*", la stessa locuzione "a meno che" è riportata tra altre di uso comune non unanimemente approvate dai linguisti.


----------



## facciadipietra

ammenoché compare nel devoto-oli 2007


----------



## Paolo Yogurt

facciadipietra said:


> ammenoché compare nel devoto-oli 2007



Allora chiedo scusa e mi correggo, il mio Devoto-Oli è di dieci anni più vecchio. Come non detto.


----------



## paperino00

Salve, perchè spesso nelle frasi dopo "a meno che" c'è il non ?

Per esempio 
"Questo documento non vale, a meno che non andiate a registrarlo"

non dovrebbe essere
"Questo documento non vale, a  meno che andiate a registrarlo" ?

grazie!


----------



## giovannino

Si chiama "_non _fraseologico". Se n'è parlato a proposito di "finché" (qui). Il "_non _fraseologico" non modifica il significato della frase e il suo uso è facoltativo:

*a meno che (non), a meno di (non)*, salvo che, tranne che; introducono una frase eccettuativa: _dovrei partire domani, a meno che _(_non_)_ sopraggiungano imprevisti_
(Sabatini Coletti)


----------



## Luis Anselmi

Nel dizionario, mi trovo al consultare la locuzione: "A meno che" iguale a "salvo che" o "eccetto che".  Dopo ci si da l'esempio....*Andrò al mare a meno che non piova*.  Non sarebbe lo giusto dire, invece,  *Andrò al mare a meno che piova*.  ??
E un'altro: *A meno che non voglia sposare una donna ricca, come accade spesso*.  * A meno che voglia sposare una donna ricca, come accade spesso.
*Non so perchè la negazione, il non... mi pare di più.


----------



## Trencalòs

Ciao Luis,

Guarda qua: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=226965

Ciao Luis,
Stai imparando l'italiano... quindi ti prego: fidati del dizionario italiano 

Ti stona un po' perché non sei ancora abituato alla lingua che stai imparando. Una lingua non è solo un sacco di parole e frasi nuove ma sopratutto un modo diverso di esprimersi (e magari di pensare). Ci vuole pazienza. Mi raccomando non sbagliarti con le strutture spagnole (che appunto adesso ti possano sembrare "più logiche") o con i detti "falsi amici"

Abrazos.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Hola, Luis.

Hai tutta la mia comprensione, dato che anch'io trovo tante cose "strane" e "controintuitive" nello spagnolo che sto studiacchiando.
Penso che un'alternativa a "A meno che" sia "A patto che". Se metti quest'ultima al posto di "A meno che", il NON non è più pleonastico.

GS


----------



## ursu-lab

Ti pare di *troppo* (non si dice "di più") perché in spagnolo non si usa, ma in italiano in effetti parliamo così. Ci sono molti casi in cui le costruzioni delle frasi nelle due lingue non coincidono, non ti preoccupare...


----------



## Luis Anselmi

Sono d'accordo.  Ma come formula per venire a capo con la questione propongo invece pensare *in termini di* "*A meno che non...*" nel caso che si volesse affermare una qualche opinione, frase.  Qualche volta mi trovo nei guai anche con l'uso del finché.  Mi piace molto l'italiano.  Gli adulti impariamo con la lettura.  Vi seguo.


----------



## bearded

Lo so che questo thread è molto vecchio, ma vorrei riportarlo un attimo in vita perché ho trovato in un giornale la seguente frase (relativa al recente bombardamento americano su un ospedale in Afghanistan):

_Non può essere stato un errore, a meno che i piloti non abbiano guardato le carte topografiche.
_
Trovo che questa frase (se il lettore non conosce già le circostanze) sia del tutto ambigua.  Infatti significa ''tranne nell'eventualità che i piloti *non* abbiano guardato le carte...'' , cioè l'esatto opposto del significato normale di ''a meno che non''. (Confrontiamo con una normale frase:  _non capisco perché si comporti così, a meno che non sia pazzo, _cioè il suo comportamento è strano tranne nel caso che *sia *pazzo).

  Se togliamo il 'non' fraseologico - che a quanto pare è facoltativo/pleonastico - secondo me la frase diventa più comprensibile, ma il senso cambia: _Non può essere stato un errore, a meno che i piloti abbiano guardato le carte topografiche. _In questo caso si intenderebbe:  pur avendole guardate, hanno sbagliato.  Ma il giornalista vuol proprio dire che se _non _le hanno guardate hanno commesso un errore.

In conclusione, vorrei sapere se siete d'accordo con me su questi punti:
- che la frase è mal concepita ed è ambigua,
- che non è possibile migliorarla chiarendone il senso, se si lascia l'espressione _a meno che / a meno che non,_
- che quindi è necessario ricorrere a locuzioni o congiunzioni diverse, modificando la frase.


----------



## Necsus

bearded man said:


> _Non può essere stato un errore, a meno che i piloti (non) abbiano guardato le carte topografiche. _In questo caso si intenderebbe: pur avendole guardate, hanno sbagliato.


Ciao, bearded.
Secondo me in realtà la frase formulata così non ha senso in nessun modo: sia con il 'non' (che non può renderla negativa) che senza vorrebbe dire che 'potrebbe essere stato un errore solo se i piloti avessero guardato le carte' (non ci vedo il valore concessivo di 'pure'), e mi sembra abbastanza illogico.


----------



## bearded

Ciao, Necsus
Se i piloti hanno guardato le carte dove era evidente la posizione dell'ospedale, e _ciononostante _lo hanno bombardato, hanno commesso un errore.
Questa interpretazione sottintenderebbe che i piloti erano in buona fede e non lo volevano bombardare. Ecco quello che intendevo con quel 'pur'.
Più si esaminano queste frasi e più ci si ''intorcina'' nell'illogicità...


----------



## Necsus

Appunto, per come lo leggo io non c'è il 'ciò nonostante', perché così com'è la frase vorrebbe dire che i piloti avrebbero commesso un errore _proprio _se avessero guardato le carte, come se per assurdo queste fossero sbagliate.


----------



## bearded

''Pur sapendo che eri lì, io ti ho sparato per errore''.  E' chiaro che l'errore nasce dal fatto che sapevo che eri lì.  Diciamo la stessa cosa - per così dire da due diverse angolazioni, o almeno così mi sembra.


----------



## ohbice

bearded man said:


> _Non può essere stato un errore, a meno che i piloti non abbiano guardato le carte topografiche._


Io la leggo così: "_Non può essere stato un errore, a meno che i piloti abbiano ignorato le carte topografiche". _Non so se la mia lettura è in qualche modo condizionata dal fatto che io conoscessi già la notizia.
Ciao
p


----------



## bearded

ohbice said:


> Io la leggo così: "_Non può essere stato un errore, a meno che i piloti abbiano ignorato le carte topografiche". _Non so se la mia lettura è in qualche modo condizionata dal fatto che io conoscessi già la notizia.
> Ciao
> p


Secondo me è proprio condizionata.  Infatti normalmente ''a meno  che non'' significa ''tranne nel caso in cui''....


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Eh sì, ohbice, penso anch'io che tu sia stato messo sulla buona strada dalla conoscenza del fatto. 

GS


----------



## quasi.stellar

Salve.
Secondo me spesso la costruzione "a meno che ... non" è ambigua e genera dubbi anche ai madrelingua. A volte senza il contesto risulta difficile capire la negazione cosa nega.
Io quando scrivo per lo più cerco di evitarla, ma anche quando parlo dato che la comprensione orale dovrebbe essere più immediata.
Certo che è una costruzione che si trova, quindi dobbiamo fare i nostri sforzi per capire il senso delle frasi ...


----------



## Mister Draken

Il "non" è espletivo. 

espletivo in Vocabolario - Treccani


----------



## leev

Salve,
vorrei proporvi la frase seguente:
"Fregatene (di quel ragazzo), a meno che tu non sia/saresti disposta a tornare con lui se te lo chiedesse".

È una frase che ho utilizzato in maniera molto colloquiale in una chat, sicuramente è possibile migliorarla sotto diversi punti di vista. La cosa che mi preme capire però è quale sia la forma verbale più corretta in questo caso: sia oppure saresti? O nessuna delle due?
Credo che l'opzione corretta sia la seconda, perché  "a meno che" concerne tutto quel che segue, l'intero periodo ipotetico.
L'abitudine all'utilizzo di "a meno che + congiuntivo" mi instlla però un forte dubbio al riguardo.


Un'altra domanda: cambierebbe qualcosa utilizzando "sempre che" al posto di "a meno che", sono intercambiabili in questo caso?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

leev said:


> "Fregatene (di quel ragazzo), a meno che tu non sia/saresti *fossi* disposta a tornare con lui se te lo chiedesse".


----------



## bearded

Secondo me la frase ancora più idiomatica sarebbe:
'Fregatene di quel ragazzo, a meno che tu non sia disposta a tornare con lui se te lo chiede' (un po' più letterario:....'qualora te lo chieda').

'Sempre che/sempreché' non mi sembra del tutto intercambiabile con 'a meno che (non)' in questa frase.  Di solito 'sempreché' equivale a 'purché' (es. verrò con te sempreché(=purché) tu lo voglia) e non mi sembra una congiunzione adatta a venir dopo un imperativo:
Ad es ''vattene, a meno che non mi paghi subito'' è corretto, mentre ''vattene, sempreché non mi paghi subito'' mi suona meno corretto - a parte la questione del 'non' pleonastico/espletivo.


----------



## leev

Grazie, 
ma cosa impone che si utilizzi il congiuntivo? "a meno che"?
Perché potrei dire:
"fregatene, se non saresti disposta a tornare con lui se te lo chiedesse"
oppure no?


----------



## bearded

leev said:


> "fregatene, se non saresti disposta a tornare con lui se te lo chiedesse"


 La frase così congegnata mi sembra incomprensibile.

''A meno che (non)'' è assimilata ad altre locuzioni e congiunzioni italiane che reggono di solito il congiuntivo, come ''benché, alla condizione che(non)'', ecc. ed è scorretto farla seguire da un indicativo o da un condizionale.


----------



## dragonseven

Paolo Yogurt said:


> Fermo restando che rimane una parola non attestata.


Ciao Paolo!
A me risulta attestata, almeno già nel Sandron del 1980 (v. nota _1_).


leev said:


> La cosa che mi preme capire però è quale sia la forma verbale più corretta in questo caso: sia oppure saresti? O nessuna delle due?
> Credo che l'opzione corretta sia la seconda, perché "a meno che" concerne tutto quel che segue, l'intero periodo ipotetico.
> L'abitudine all'utilizzo di "a meno che + congiuntivo" mi instlla però un forte dubbio al riguardo.


 Ciao Leev,
capisco perfettamente il tuo dubbio, anche per me è lo stesso, e sono d'accordo con la tua analisi.


> Un'altra domanda: cambierebbe qualcosa utilizzando "sempre che" al posto di "a meno che", sono intercambiabili in questo caso?


 Solitamente, no, non cambierebbe nulla, tuttavia concordo con Bearded che seguendo un imperativo stona un po'.

Riguardo al #35, potresti dire 





leev said:


> "Fregatene, se non *che* saresti disposta a tornare con lui se te lo chiedesse"


 


leev said:


> [M]a cosa impone che si utilizzi il congiuntivo? "a meno che"?


 No, "a meno che" non impone il congiuntivo, dipende dal valore semantico di ciò che segue la congiunzione. Riporto un estratto dal punto 2. dal collegamento in nota _3_: "[Nelle eccettuative] il costrutto esplicito può essere realizzato con il verbo all’indicativo [...]; nei registri alti dello scritto e del parlato hanno il congiuntivo, adatto a rendere la sfumatura eventuale della circostanza enunciata". 


bearded said:


> ''A meno che (non)'' è assimilata ad altre locuzioni e congiunzioni italiane che reggono di solito il congiuntivo, come ''benché, alla condizione che(non)'', ecc. ed è scorretto farla seguire da un indicativo o da un condizionale.


 Ciao Bearded!
A mio parere, non è del tutto corretto quanto da te indicato: "a meno che" o «ammenoché_1_» è una locuzione congiuntiva restrittiva che introduce una proposizione subordinata eccettuativa e può avere il verbo al congiuntivo, all'indicativo o al condizionale_2_, tutto dipende dal verbo della reggente.
Magari sbaglio, tuttavia, se l'eccettuativa è un'ipotetica, ossia una subordinata di riserva_3_, il condizionale non sarebbe poi sbagliato ma forse dovuto.

Qualcuno della comunità sa confermare o smentire che le frasi seguenti sono esposte correttamente?

a) _Fregatene! A meno d'esser disposta a tornare con lui qualora te lo chiedesse. _(implicita);

b) _Fregatene! A meno che non sei disposta a tornare con lui se te lo chiede. _(esplicita, con valore di ipotetica reale);

c) _Fregatene! A meno che non saresti disposta a tornare con lui se te lo chiedesse. _(esplicita, con valore di ipotetica possibile).

Ribadisco, ciò che ho scritto ha poco valore linguistico e potrebbe benissimo essere scorretto.



*Note*:

_1_  Già attestato alla voce _ammenoché_ nel _Dizionario Sandron della Lingua Italiana_, dell'_Istituto Geografico De Agostini_, © 1980, Novara; oggi, mi sembra che tale voce sia marcata come _non comune_ dalla maggioranza dei dizionarî.

_2_  Personalmente ho sempre saputo che questa congiunzione può reggere il verbo al congiuntivo o all'indicativo, tuttavia il Sabatini-Coletti online è di altro parere: "Le frasi eccettuative esplicite sono introdotte da: _a meno che, fuorché, salvo che, tranne che, eccetto che_; quelle implicite sono introdotte da _a meno di_ e dalle altre cong. o loc. cong. appena citate (talora però senza il _che_). Hanno il v. al congiunt., all'ind. o al cond. in rapporto al v. della reggente: _avrebbe fatto tutto per me, fuorché prestarmi i libri_; _verrò, salvo che _(_non_)_ diluvi_; _non fa altro che lamentarsi._", ➔ http://dizionari.corriere.it/dizionario_italiano/E/eccettuativo.shtml; e non è il solo, anche per Rossella Monaco, che scrive: "[Le eccettuative] Indicano una restrizione rispetto alla reggente. Possono essere esplicite e costruirsi con indicativo, congiuntivo o condizionale, o implicite e costruirsi con l’infinito. Sono introdotte da _eccetto che_, _salvo che_, _tranne che_, _fuorché_, _a meno di_, _se non_. Es. _A meno che non parli, sarò costretto a punirti_.", ➔ Proposizioni subordinate.

_3_  "Nell’ambito della costruzione eccettuativa, Ferrari & Manzotti (1994: 217 segg.) distinguono i «complementi di eccezione realizzati in forma frasale» dalle «frasi subordinate di riserva». [...] Le subordinate di riserva sono perciò semanticamente assimilabili alle ipotetiche, da cui si distinguono più che altro per alcuni aspetti pragmatico-situazionali.", ➔ eccettuative, frasi in "Enciclopedia dell'Italiano"


----------



## bearded

Ciao, Dragon
Come avrai notato in occasioni precedenti, io sono un difensore della sintassi tradizionale (anche per ragioni di età). Mentre la tua frase a) anche per me è correttissima (ma la discussione riguarda ''a meno che (non)'' e non l'implicita ''a meno di (non)''), espressioni come ''a meno che non sei disposta/a meno che non saresti disposta'' mi fanno l'effetto di pugni nell...'orecchio.  Vedo del resto che (#33) anche persone più giovani di me, come Paul, non gradiscono altro che il congiuntivo dopo 'a meno che/ammenoché', come vuole la sintassi tradizionale.
L'Accademia della Crusca sembra essere d'accordo con me:
_Il congiuntivo si usa: 1) con alcune congiunzioni subordinanti, quali affinché, benché, a meno che....:
Uso del congiuntivo | Accademia della Crusca._
Anche lo Zingarelli (ed. 2011) alla voce 'meno' dice _A meno che, cong., introduce una proposizione eccettuativa col verbo al congiuntivo - se esplicita, oppure all'infinito se implicita._
Spesso noto in alcune opere sintattiche recenti un ''rilassamento'' rispetto a regole che un tempo erano tassative.  Ma io appartengo ormai prevalentemente al secolo XX e sono poco propenso ad ammettere certe (per me scorrette) innovazioni.


----------



## Pietruzzo

leev said:


> "Fregatene (di quel ragazzo), a meno che tu non saresti disposta a tornare con lui se te lo chiedesse".


Tutto sommato la costruzione con il condizionale ha una sua logica. Pensiamo a un ragionamento di questo genere:
Ti rimetteresti con lui se te lo chiedesse?
Se non ti rimetteresti fregatene, altrimenti, se ti rimetteresti, continua a dargli retta.
Chiaramente il se+condizionale ci suona istintivamente stonato ma d'altra parte neanche il congiuntivo avrebbe senso "se ti rimettessi con lui fregatene.).
Per la subordinata eccettuativa in esame vale lo stesso discorso per cui , pur riconoscendo la legittimità logica del condizionale eviterei di usarlo e rigirerei la frase:
Ti rimetteresti con lui se te lo chiedesse? Se no, fregatene.


----------



## bearded

Pietruzzo said:


> rigirerei la frase:
> Ti rimetteresti con lui se te lo chiedesse? Se no, fregatene


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao Bearded!

Non ho capito bene, tu ritieni che b) e c) sono scorrette o che b) e c) siano scorrette?


bearded said:


> L'Accademia della Crusca sembra essere d'accordo con me:
> _Il congiuntivo si usa: 1) con alcune congiunzioni subordinanti, quali affinché, benché, a meno che....:
> Uso del congiuntivo | Accademia della Crusca._


 Sí, ma si tratta di un articolo sull'uso del congiuntivo. Non vi leggo che l'indicativo sia comunque scorretto e non ho in alcun modo affermato che lo sia il congiuntivo. 


> Spesso noto in alcune opere sintattiche recenti un ''rilassamento'' rispetto a regole che un tempo erano tassative. Ma io appartengo ormai prevalentemente al secolo XX e sono poco propenso ad ammettere certe (per me scorrette) innovazioni.


D'altronde, se codesta lettura fosse corretta, significherebbe che sia la [Enciclopedia] Treccani, sia il [Dizionario] Sabatini-Coletti (già citati in precedenza), sia le grammatiche per la scuola (a seguito un estratto da una di queste datata 1986, dunque non proprio recentissima e facente parte del secolo scorso  ) sono tutti in errore. 
Da _Comprendere e Comunicare, Grammatica della Lingua Italiana Per le Scuole Medie_, di G. Bottiroli e D. Corno, © 1986, _Paravia_, Torino, p. 482, Cap. 3. La Sintassi:
"Proposizione eccettuativa
[...]
Nella _forma esplicita _è introdotta da *fuorché, tranne, eccetto che, a meno che non, salvo che *e ha i tempi verbali all'indicativo o al congiuntivo.".
Inoltre, la richiesta in OP è molto chiara:


leev said:


> "Fregatene (di quel ragazzo), a meno che tu non sia/saresti disposta a tornare con lui se te lo chiedesse".
> *È una frase che ho utilizzato in maniera molto colloquiale in una chat*, sicuramente è possibile migliorarla sotto diversi punti di vista. *La cosa che mi preme capire* però *è quale sia la forma verbale più corretta in questo caso: sia oppure saresti? O nessuna delle due?*


 A dire il vero, la risposta corretta è: nessuna delle due, proprio perché è detta/scritta in forma "molto colloquiale". In questo caso, il congiuntivo ha principalmente lo scopo di "rendere la sfumatura eventuale della circostanza enunciata", invece l'indicativo la rende piú probabile e adatta al momento presente: "Fregatene! A meno che [sai già fin d'ora che] tu non sia/sei [già] disposta a tornare con lui.".
Parlando ai propri figli o agli amici piú stretti ed intimi, il congiuntivo dopo "a meno che" suona particolarmente affettato, da “libro stampato”, sempre che non v'è (  ) una piú che buona ragione per utilizzarlo (ad es., per diversa sfumatura di significato).

Mie impressioni. 


Pietruzzo said:


> Per la subordinata eccettuativa in esame vale lo stesso discorso per cui , pur riconoscendo la legittimità logica del condizionale eviterei di usarlo e rigirerei la frase:


 
Però, tante volte, quando si parla o si scrive in maniera informale/colloquiale/familiare, non si ha un'attenzione particolare alla forma di ciò che vien da dire, _i.e.,_ pensiamo “in brutta” e non “in bella”, per diversi motivi.
Ovviamente anch'io rigirerei la frase, facile!, ma, come nel caso proposto, non si sta scrivendo un testo da presentare poi ad un editore e non si sta scrivendo al già presente o possibile futuro datore di lavoro... Spero d'essermi spiegato efficacemente.


----------



## bearded

dragonseven said:


> Non ho capito bene, tu ritieni che b) e c) sono scorrette o che b) e c) siano scorrette?


Ritengo che _siano _scorrette perché dopo 'ritengo' (verbo di opinione) io uso il congiuntivo secondo la sintassi tradizionale.
Scusa la spiritosaggine.
Secondo me, dicendo _il congiuntivo si usa con a meno che / a meno che introduce una proposizione...col verbo al congiuntivo... _si afferma implicitamente che, dopo 'a meno che' gli altri modi non sono ammessi.
Forse i grammatici, vecchi e nuovi, non sono d'accordo tra loro ed io concordo solo con alcuni...
Ma davvero tu parlando - sia pure informalmente - diresti ''a meno che non sei disposta / a meno che  non saresti disposta''....? E ti sembrano forme adatte ad essere suggerite nel forum italiano ad una persona incerta nel merito, come leev?  Mah, sarò io che parlo in modo antiquato e scolastico...


----------



## dragonseven

bearded said:


> Ma davvero tu parlando - sia pure informalmente - diresti ''a meno che non sei disposta / a meno che  non saresti disposta''....?


 No, ho già detto che, nel mio caso, istintivamente, formulerei la frase in altra maniera.
Tuttavia, forse m'è capitato di dire colloquialmente frasi come "Non farlo, a meno che non sei sicuro", "Non mollare, a meno che non ce la fai","... a meno che non senti dolore, allora fermati subito!", "Non mangiare adesso, a meno che stai morendo di fame", "Non usarlo/a, a meno che non sei costretto"; però non direi mai frasi del tipo "Non dirmelo, a meno che non *è importante".


> E ti sembrano forme adatte ad essere suggerite nel forum italiano ad una persona incerta nel merito, come leev?


 Ti rispondo in privato.


----------



## Paolo Yogurt

dragonseven said:


> Ciao Paolo!
> A me risulta attestata, almeno già nel Sandron del 1980 (v. nota _1_).


È citata anche nel DOP ("A meno che"), seppure come variante "meno comune" (ma, si badi bene, non erronea). Occorre notare, tuttavia, che la forma consigliata è quella staccata: è pure quella più comune in qualunque tipo di scritto, dal più formale al più rilassato.

Il DOP è il Dizionario d’Ortografia e Pronunzia, la "bibbia" per chiunque lavori con la parola scritta (o con la voce).


----------



## dragonseven

Paolo Yogurt said:


> È citata anche nel DOP ("A meno che"), seppure come variante "meno comune" (ma, si badi bene, non erronea). Occorre notare, tuttavia, che la forma consigliata è quella staccata: è pure quella più comune in qualunque tipo di scritto, dal più formale al più rilassato.
> 
> Il DOP è il Dizionario d’Ortografia e Pronunzia, la "bibbia" per chiunque lavori con la parola scritta (o con la voce).


 Sí sí, lo so. Tutto giusto e corretto. Ma stai facendo riferimento ad oggi, giusto? Perché, io, con la frase che hai citato, mi riferivo anche a questo tuo dire:


Paolo Yogurt said:


> Allora chiedo scusa e mi correggo, il mio Devoto-Oli è di dieci anni più vecchio.


, ossia a diciassette anni prima del tuo Devoto-Oli. 
Non penso che tu mi stia informando che è attestata nel _DOP_ già da quell'anno o “giú di lí”, giusto? 

Ne approfitto per chiederti, sempre che tu abbia e il tempo e la volontà di farlo, un tuo parere articolato o no sulla possibilità di usare il condizionale nelle eccettuative [di riserva(?)]: secondo te e il tuo sapere, il Sabatini-Coletti indica bene o male? E, nella frase in esame portata da Leev, è corretto o assolutamente errato --come indicato da Paul nel suo #33-- il suo uso?

Ti ringrazio fin d'ora se tu potessi rispondere e della tua rinomata cortesia, altrimenti grazie comunque per aver risposto in precedenza al mio appunto!


----------



## Paolo Yogurt

dragonseven said:


> Sí sí, lo so. Tutto giusto e corretto. Ma stai facendo riferimento ad oggi, giusto? Perché, io, con la frase che hai citato, mi riferivo anche a questo tuo dire:
> , ossia a diciassette anni prima del tuo Devoto-Oli.
> Non penso che tu mi stia informando che è attestata nel _DOP_ già da quell'anno o “giú di lí”, giusto?


In realtà, non stavo, nello specifico, informando te: era un'informazione di servizio per chiunque legga il filone di discussione. Non facevo riferimento ad alcuna data di pubblicazione, o ad alcuna data specifica in generale, bensì al fatto che il DOP è considerato, come ho scritto, la bibbia dell'ortografia e della pronuncia ed è perciò lo strumento migliore per dirimere una questione attinente alla grafia di una parola. 



dragonseven said:


> Ne approfitto per chiederti, sempre che tu abbia e il tempo e la volontà di farlo, un tuo parere articolato o no sulla possibilità di usare il condizionale nelle eccettuative [di riserva(?)]: secondo te e il tuo sapere, il Sabatini-Coletti indica bene o male? E, nella frase in esame portata da Leev, è corretto o assolutamente errato --come indicato da Paul nel suo #33-- il suo uso?


Il Sabatini-Coletti indica bene, perché dà un'indicazione generica, mettendo in un unico gruppo introduttori differenti e possibili contesti diversi. Si veda, ad esempio, quanto scrive Luca Serianni nella sua Grammatica § XIV.240 (ed. Garzanti, anno 2000): "Nel costrutto esplicito [...] [i]l condizionale figura nei consueti contesti che prevedono la sua presenza in una frase semplice: «potrebbe vivere come tutti in una grande città, tranne che si sentirebbe troppo solo»".

Tuttavia, per "a meno che" sono convinto che sia d'obbligo soltanto il congiuntivo. Infatti, come scrive lo stesso Serianni nel medesimo luogo, le eccettuative sono assimilabili o a coordinate avversative o a ipotetiche. "A meno che" rientra nel secondo caso; il "tranne che" dell'esempio del Serianni nel primo: la frase citata può essere infatti riformulata così "potrebbe vivere come tutti in una grande città, *ma* si sentirebbe troppo solo".

Per quanto concerne "a meno che", credo di aver risposto anche alla tua seconda domanda. Riguardo, invece, a "se non che", cito di nuovo il Serianni (§ XIV.241): "_Se non che_: [...] Il congiuntivo o il condizionale possono essere determinati dal tipo di reggenza presente nella sovraordinata; ad esempio: «non chiedevano altro, in fondo, _se non che se ne ricordassero_» (Alvaro, cit. in MORETTI-ORVIETO 1979: I 106; =_chiedevano solo che se ne ricordassero_, col congiuntivo normale nelle completive rette da un verbo volitivo); «Don Abbondio in vece non sapeva altro ancora _se non che_ l'indomani _sarebbe_ giorno di battaglia» (Manzoni, _I Promessi Sposi_, II 1; =_sapeva solo che l'indomani sarebbe _[o _sarebbe stato_]..., col condizionale che ci si aspetta per indicare azione posteriore rispetto al passato)."

P.S. Nell'ultima frase di Manzoni, occorre fare attenzione – e parlo soprattutto agli stranieri – che l'unico modo e tempo per indicare il futuro nel passato è, nella lingua di _oggi_, il condizionale composto, non (più) il condizionale semplice.


----------



## dragonseven

Grazie della risposta, Paolo!

Allora, stai dicendo che nel caso della eccettuativa di riserva ipotetica è corretto esclusivamente il doppio congiuntivo. Ho capito bene?
Per aiutare a capire meglio: vedendo il tuo esempio con il "*ma*" in luogo di "*tranne che*", mi sorge spontanea la domanda: può valere la stessa riformulazione per "*a meno che non*" con "*ma solo/soltanto se non*" nella frase in oggetto al #32? O è sbagliato riformulare cosí, e perché? (Vi sono ulteriori differenze?) E, qualora fosse corretto, il condizionale rimarrebbe una sgrammaticatura? 

Grazie ancora!


----------



## barking fellows

Non c'è un modo giusto di dirlo.
L'italiano è una lingua piena di buche: bisogna evitarle, non cercare di riempirle per forza


----------

